# 100 pour cent !!!! J'y suis enfin !!!



## Aragorn (1 Avril 2005)

Après presque un an d'ascension, j'atteins enfin le 100e message, non sans mal... 

*Ca se fête quand même le 100e message, non ?*​ 
Bon, il est vrai que par rapport à WebO et ses 20.000 messages, je ne suis qu'un modeste grain de sable, mais quand même  

Au rythme de 100 messages par an, il me faudra 200 ans pour rattraper WebO...

Applement Votre

:king:


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2005)

Desepere pas, tu y arriveras un jour à le rattraper...


----------



## Applecherry (1 Avril 2005)

Connecte-toi lors des keynotes....ca va très très vite (je pense surtout à la dernière qui n'était pas retransmise...) Moi j'y suis presque aussi mais dis toi qu'on les aura (on est peut-être plus jeunes qu'eux...)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> Connecte-toi lors des keynotes....ca va très très vite (je pense surtout à la dernière qui n'était pas retransmise...) Moi j'y suis presque aussi mais dis toi qu'on les aura (on est peut-être plus jeunes qu'eux...)



encore un petit effort


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

du calme lemmy , suis plus une jeunette moi pour courir


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2005)

Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Encore une occasion pour boire ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Avril 2005)

Si j'avais su moi aussi j'aurais fait une p'tite fête pour mes 100 posts. Ben puisque c'est comme ça je vous invites tous pour mes 200 bougies


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Comme ils sont mignons...  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Avril 2005)

EUh je ne sais pas mais j'ai du atteindre mes 100 posts au bout d'une semane...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> EUh je ne sais pas mais j'ai du atteindre mes 100 posts au bout d'une semane...



Pas nécessairement de quoi se venter...


----------



## CBi (2 Avril 2005)

100 posts, j'y serais depuis un moment si les réactions à l'actualité étaient comptabilisées, mais malheureusement (pourquoi cet ostracisme ?) ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> Connecte-toi lors des keynotes....ca va très très vite (je pense surtout à la dernière qui n'était pas retransmise...) Moi j'y suis presque aussi mais dis toi qu'on les aura (on est peut-être plus jeunes qu'eux...)


[note: effacer les posts d'applecherry lors des keynote pour motif de flood ]


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> 100 posts, j'y serais depuis un moment si les réactions à l'actualité étaient comptabilisées, mais malheureusement (pourquoi cet ostracisme ?) ce n'est pas le cas...



Il faut bien distinguer le site MacGeneration et les forums qui n'ont techniquement aucun lien entre eux. De plus, tu le remarqueras le fait de séparer les deux agit aussi comme un filtre à certains propos qu'on rencontre dans les réactions aux news et pas sur le forum.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Au rythme de 100 messages par an, il me faudra 200 ans pour rattraper WebO...


Au rythme de 100 messages par an sachant que WebO passe son temps à flooder tu le rattraperas d'ici environ 2 400 ans*



* chiffres basés sur une estimation de 4 000 posts par an et une mort à 85 ans pour ledit WebO, Dark Templar ne peut être tenu responsable d'une modification du rythme d'un des deux participants.


----------



## CBi (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> tu le remarqueras le fait de séparer les deux agit aussi comme un filtre à certains propos qu'on rencontre dans les réactions aux news et pas sur le forum.



Oui, c'est vrai que l'ambiance est plus détendue et conviviale sur le forum.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au rythme de 100 messages par an sachant que WebO passe son temps à flooder tu le rattraperas d'ici environ 2 400 ans*
> 
> 
> 
> * chiffres basés sur une estimation de 4 000 posts par an et une mort à 85 ans pour ledit WebO, Dark Templar ne peut être tenu responsable d'une modification du rythme d'un des deux participants.



Viens plutôt aider les nioubs. 

Je crois me souvenir que je ne dois pas avoir posté plus d'une quarantaine de messages lors de ma première année sur ces forums.  Là, je carbure à 7000 ou 8000 par an.  

La plupart dans les forums techniques... et Réagissez.


----------



## jacghit (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Au rythme de 100 messages par an sachant que WebO passe son temps à flooder tu le rattraperas d'ici environ 2 400 ans*
> 
> 
> 
> * chiffres basés sur une estimation de 4 000 posts par an et une mort à 85 ans pour ledit WebO, Dark Templar ne peut être tenu responsable d'une modification du rythme d'un des deux participants.



2400 ans, c'est rien par rapport au 3 ou 4 siécles que cela va me demander.  
Peut-être qu'en faisant un commentaire sur chaque commentaire, je vais y arriver


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Viens plutôt aider les nioubs.


T'es malade ? T'as vu la longueur de son message ?  :affraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

jacghit a dit:
			
		

> 2400 ans, c'est rien par rapport au 3 ou 4 siécles que cela va me demander.


Règle n°4567b des forums MacG : se relire avant de poster :rateau:


----------



## jacghit (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Règle n°4567b des forums MacG : se relire avant de poster :rateau:



Vous êtes "rudes" pour un nouveau membre  :hein: 
Désolé d'avoir oublié le X pluriel  du "aux".
Maintenent cela va me prendre 7 ou 8 mois avant d'expédier un nouveau message


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

jacghit a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes "rudes" pour un nouveau membre  :hein:


C'était juste de l'humour


			
				jacghit a dit:
			
		

> Désolé d'avoir oublié le X pluriel  du "aux".


Oh, c'est pas ça qui m'embetait (lis les posts de mackie, tu comprendras ), c'est juste le sens de ta phrase 


			
				jacghit a dit:
			
		

> Maintenent cela va me prendre 7 ou 8 mois avant d'expédier un nouveau message


Bah là t'en a déjà fait 2 en moins d'une demi heure


----------



## minime (2 Avril 2005)

jacghit a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes "rudes" pour un nouveau membre  :hein:



Si on intimide les nouveaux ils ne nous rattraperont jamais, c'est génial. 



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste de l'humour



Non non. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas nécessairement de quoi se venter...



qu'entends tu par là ? s'aérer, ou ... hem  ... heu, tu sais, quand ça fait du bruit, mais pas avec la bouche ! :mouais:


----------



## jacghit (2 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Si on intimide les nouveaux ils ne nous rattraperont jamais, c'est génial.
> 
> 
> Je ne me laisse pas intimider  :love:
> ...


----------



## poildep (2 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais su moi aussi j'aurais fait une p'tite fête pour mes 100 posts. Ben puisque c'est comme ça je vous invites tous pour mes 200 bougies


Houlala ! Surtout pas ! Les modos sont indulgents pour ceux qui fêtent leur 100ème post en ouvrant un sujet inutile, mais au 200ème c'est considéré comme du foutage de gueule.


----------



## minime (2 Avril 2005)

jacghit a dit:
			
		

> A la cadence de 2 messages par 1/2 heure, 24 H/24, cela me fera 48 messages par jour, plus de 17 000/an.
> Tremblez



On peut voir quelques stats dans les Profils du forum, j'en suis seulement à 4,42 messages par jour. Ça craint, faudrait que je poste dix fois plus.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On peut voir quelques stats dans les Profils du forum, j'en suis seulement à 4,42 messages par jour. Ça craint, faudrait que je poste dix fois plus.


 Pour ça une seule solution : militer contre les différentes limites anti flood


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On peut voir quelques stats dans les Profils du forum, j'en suis seulement à 4,42 messages par jour. Ça craint, faudrait que je poste dix fois plus.


fais un post par lignes avec à la fin un combo smiley genre


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Au rythme de 100 messages par an, il me faudra 200 ans pour rattraper WebO...



Tu oublies que pendant ce temps, il continue de poster 

Tu ne le rattraperas donc jamais


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

bah il chuuffit de calculer le delta fachile cha


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça une seule solution : militer contre les différentes limites anti flood



Tu te charges d'en parler à Benjamin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> fais un post par lignes avec à la fin un combo smiley genre


 En gros c'est ça


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2005)

et ce toutes les 30 secondes :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2005)

Bon allez, je retourne bronzer


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

tu vois le maître est venu te donner une leçon


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

Il faut l'appliquer à la lettre, hors de la point de salut :rateau:


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu te charges d'en parler à Benjamin ?


je crois que les 30 secondes ont été crées pour toi


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu te charges d'en parler à Benjamin ?


Non non, je laisse un modo le faire, ça aura plus de poids.


----------



## valoriel (2 Avril 2005)

Vive le flood pour faire pêter les compteurs 
Et hop je me rapproche des 200 moi 

Voilà c'était mon premier post inutile à 100% (et le seul j'espère)


----------



## rezba (2 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Vive le flood pour faire pêter les compteurs
> Et hop je me rapproche des 200 moi
> 
> Voilà c'était mon premier post inutile à 100% (et le seul j'espère)



Toi, tu files un mauvais coton...


----------



## iMax (2 Avril 2005)

C'est très mal


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Mouais , de mon temps, le premier post inutile, c'était au moins à pfff, 10 ?  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouais , de mon temps, le premier post inutile, c'était au moins à pfff, 10 ?  :rateau:


 Et le premier post utile, toujours pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

C'est quoi un post utile ? :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2005)

jacghit a dit:
			
		

> 2400 ans, c'est rien par rapport au 3 ou 4 siécles que cela va me demander.
> Peut-être qu'en faisant un commentaire sur chaque commentaire, je vais y arriver



 c'est fou quand même


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un post utile ? :rateau:


c'est pas ça


----------



## Hamster de combat (2 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ça


 Ca non plus d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (2 Avril 2005)

En fait c'est pas si facile à trouver (surtout quand, comme le vieux, on reste coltiné au Bar et à la cave  )


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas si facile à trouver (surtout quand, comme le vieux, on reste coltiné au Bar et à la cave  )


non non il venait aussi dans le fil des coups de boule utiles  :love:


----------



## Hamster de combat (2 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non non il venait aussi dans le fil des coups de boule utiles  :love:


 Les coups de boule utiles ?  
Ca à l'air rigolo aussi comme concept


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Vi, mais çà n'a pas duré  

Aller chercher du vin à la Cave pour le remonter au Bar, c'est sympa non ? :rateau:


----------



## Aragorn (6 Avril 2005)

*Merci beaucoup à tous ceux et toutes celles qui m'ont coudboulisé pour ce thread (c'est comme ça  qu'on dit je crois)* 

*Si si, j'insiste. C'était super sympa !!!*   

:king:


----------



## valoriel (6 Avril 2005)

3 posts de plus au compteur... 

Allez ça mérite un


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'était mon premier post inutile à 100% (et le seul j'espère)


C'était pas le premier. Ni le dernier semble-t-il.


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 3 posts de plus au compteur...
> 
> Allez ça mérite un


 aargl, un post tabou :affraid:


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un post utile ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

tiens, un floude


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un floude


 :affraid: où ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: où ça ?
















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------->  ici  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

en aucun cas je ne me rendrai complice de ce genre de pratique.


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

vous pouvez courir


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

tu as raison, il faut savoir resister.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vous pouvez courir



jusqu'où


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'où


 Quelle importance ?


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quelle importance ?


 mais c'est primordial :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quelle importance ?



tu prends les choses trop à la légère  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

L'essentiel est de courir. :king:



> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.



Déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

dans quel monde vivons-nous


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Merde, pendant que j'essaye de faire de l'esprit, les gens floudent.


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel est de courir. :king:
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà ?


 c'est pour ça que je participe pas


----------



## steinway (6 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Après presque un an d'ascension, j'atteins enfin le 100e message, non sans mal...
> 
> *Ca se fête quand même le 100e message, non ?*​
> Bon, il est vrai que par rapport à WebO et ses 20.000 messages, je ne suis qu'un modeste grain de sable, mais quand même
> ...



bravo


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merde, pendant que j'essaye de faire de l'esprit, les gens floudent.


 quelle plaie ces floudeurs


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Merde, pendant que j'essaie de flooder, les gens font de l'esprit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que je participe pas



Tais toi et nage !


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bravo


 merci de ta contribution


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel est de courir. :king:



et le principal, alors


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merde, pendant que j'essaie de flooder, les gens font de l'esprit.


 où


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merde, pendant que j'essaie de flooder, les gens font de l'esprit.



ça t'écorcherait la gu*** de jacter poliment


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et le principal, alors


 ben comme tout le monde, il va à l'essentiel


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bravo


hola ! ho ! pas trop d'enthousiasme hein ! Il va prendre la grosse tête après.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où



en plus, il est miro  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et le principal, alors



Il a été convoqué à l'inspection d'académie


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où


 qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il a été convoqué à l'inspection d'académie



sont encore en grève  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qui ?



sois plus clair


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qui ?


 hein ? :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sont encore en grève  :rateau:



vi, c'est d'ailleurs ça qui grève le budget  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça t'écorcherait la gu*** de jacter poliment


*TA G*** !!!*


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hein ? :hein:


 hooo !


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

:affraid: incroyable, vbulletin ne rame pas


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: incroyable, vbulletin ne rame pas


 oups, parlé trop vite :rateau:


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas floodé un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *TA G*** !!!*



il parle comme un modo  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas floodé un peu.



vi: ça me rajeunit aussi


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hooo !


 ah ? 


Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

:affraid: incroyable, vbulletin ne rame pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

*vous avez fini de floooooder ??? *


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: incroyable, vbulletin ne rame pas


 y'a un bug !


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas floodé un peu.


 c'etait l'bon temps


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a un bug !


 mais non, c'est robertav


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: incroyable, vbulletin ne rame pas


 je ne dirais jamais pareille chose.


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est robertav


 aaaah ouf !


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

c'est une garantie anti floude


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est robertav



bien sur toujour ma faute !!!!  


ps : a quand le bocal rose?   





 :love:


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je ne dirais jamais pareille chose.


 non, c'est inepte 


pssst j'ai trouvé le bug :
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pssst j'ai trouvé le bug :
> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


   c'était donc ça !!!!


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

dès qu'on renverse les ketchups


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

susceptible ce forum


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Les ketchups, c'est de la daube, les mayos, c'est des costauds.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *vous avez fini de floooooder ??? *



tu devrais être au lit à cette heure


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> susceptible ce forum


 m'en parle pas. 



> 1. Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

1. Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message.

et je le gache pour ça


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

De toutes façons faut bien que je floode un peu pour me débarasser de ce stupide statut d'accro à mpacg.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais être au lit à cette heure




non , je profite de ma soirée de celibataire 
je regarde la 2


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

> 1. Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message avant d'être banni.





*VIVE LA LIBERTÉ !!!!!!!*


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons faut bien que je floode un peu pour me débarasser de ce stupide statut d'accro à mpacg.


 :affraid: tu voudrais quand même pas devenir sage ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons faut bien que je floode un peu pour me débarasser de ce stupide statut d'accro à mpacg.



Flooder, c'est mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

On n'en doute pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On n'en doute pas



Je dirais même plus, on s'en doute !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: tu voudrais quand même pas devenir sage ?



aucun risque  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aucun risque  :rateau:




vraiment ? tiens , j'aurais pensé le contraire 


 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Gnu ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

gni !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

*sigh* :mouais:


:affraid:


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

tiens, des floudeuses.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

desolé modern, je peux pas te suivre
je sias pas ce qui veut dire gnu et encore moins gni :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, des floudeuses.





hoooooooooo !!!!!!


un bocal bleu est apparu !!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé modern, je peux pas te suivre
> je sias pas ce qui veut dire gnu et encore moins gni :rose:



faut comprendre ce qu'on écrit   

nous v'la bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut comprendre ce qu'on écrit
> 
> nous v'la bien




non 


mais modern a mis cela :  :mouais: , je pense donc que gni c'etait pas une bonne reponse  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

Je regardais d'un oeil curieux lol  :love:


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

4 pages flood en moins de 24h on comprend vite comment certains explosent les compteurs


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> 4 pages flood en moins de 24h on comprend vite comment certains explosent les compteurs


 Y a un problème ?  :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

non non aucun


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

sinon, faut en parler


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sinon, faut en parler


oui peut-être en fait


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

mais j'hésite encore  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

je peusx demander un petit resumé ?   

suis perdue là !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais j'hésite encore  :rose:



jettes-toi à l'eau


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jettes-toi à l'eau


 

A cette heure ci, mais elle est glaciale


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

*Allez-y !!! *​ *Encore un chtit effort !!!
Vous allez battre le record du monde du thread avec le plus de flood !!!* 

:king:
​


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2005)

c'est pas gagné ça


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> *Allez-y !!! *​ *Encore un chtit effort !!!
> Vous allez battre le record du monde du thread avec le plus de flood !!!*
> 
> :king:
> ​



t'as affaire à des courageux, là  :rateau:


----------



## Aragorn (7 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas gagné ça



26517 !!!
C'est pô possible 
 Bravo !!! Mieux que WebO !!!   ​


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as affaire à des courageux, là  :rateau:


  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ?



si


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

Bon les gars au boulot


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2005)

C'est partie pour le grand bain alors?


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> 26517 !!!
> C'est pô possible
> Bravo !!! Mieux que WebO !!!   ​


   
ces nioubies quand même


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas gagné ça


 On f'rait mieux de réouvrir l'ultraflood, on battrait le record à chaque post


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> On f'rait mieux de réouvrir l'ultraflood, on battrait le record à chaque post


 Tiens ? Qu'est ce que je fous là moi ?


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ? Qu'est ce que je fous là moi ?


 tu floudes ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2005)

Rien, comme d'hab ' :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu floudes ?



Non ... rien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non ... rien



sois plus précis  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois plus précis  :rateau:



Ben non, comme niet, no, nein, et rien comme nothing, nada, quedal quoi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, comme niet, no, nein, et rien comme nothing, nada, quedal quoi



foutu caractère


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> foutu caractère



Tiens ... prends donc un apéricube !  

EDIT : Ah mince !



			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ... prends donc un apéricube !



si tu me prends par les sentiments...  :rose:


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rien, comme d'hab ' :rateau:


 Et tu suis, comme d'hab


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si tu me prends par les sentiments...  :rose:




saucisson ou chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> saucisson ou chocolat ?



l'un après l'autre si tu veux bien


----------



## valoriel (8 Avril 2005)

oui, mais lequel en premier


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> saucisson ou chocolat ?


 et en boisson ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

champagne ,  sauterne ou vandanges tardives pour les femmes



et pour  le mecs , une biere


----------



## Bilbo (8 Avril 2005)

Tiens. Un fil de flood où je n'ai pas encore posté. 

À+


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

Moi de même Bilbo...

Je profite de cette allocution intempestive por vous dire que ca me fait plaisir d'être en si bonne bonne compagnie dans le bar en attendant mon switch dans quelques semaines...
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Un fil de flood où je n'ai pas encore posté.
> 
> À+




bienvenu  


        :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

C'est marrant le flood quand même...

Et vous ca va ?

C'est bon j'arrête


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Avril 2005)

ça y'est mon dixième post !!!!!!! j'ai réussi

CHAMPAGNE !!!!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Avril 2005)

Et moi 201 posts !!!!!


La route est encore longue avant le changement de grade !!!


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et moi 201 posts !!!!!
> 
> 
> La route est encore longue avant le changement de grade !!!


Allez courage, je te soutiens


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Un fil de flood où je n'ai pas encore posté.
> 
> À+



Alors ? quel effet fait-ce (car il faut bien laisser l'effet se faire) d'avoir sauté la barrière, et de pratiquer gaiement aujourd'hui, ce que, férocement, tu réprimais naguère ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Un fil de flood où je n'ai pas encore posté.
> 
> À+


 Tiens un fil multi-doublon pas encore fermé


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Un fil de flood où je n'ai pas encore posté.


Bienvenu du côté clair de la force


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

MACcossinellle a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est mon dixième post !!!!!!! j'ai réussi





			
				AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et moi 201 posts


Impressionnant !


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

@ stook et les autres :

Daccord mais quel navigateur utilise tu ?

Je tiens juste à te préciser, qu'il faut que tu surveille ton orthographe...
Tu trouveras d'avantages d'informations ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95802

Je sors :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

T'as rien compris mon pauvre, comment tu veux flooder avec  4 phrases par post ? :hein:


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Quoi ? faut les mettres en séparées ???


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Franchement ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

ben oui.....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Après on s'étonne d'en voir avec des nombres de messages astronomique.


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

un nombre astronommique cela suffit 
ou alors des chiffres astronomiques :bebe:
ou encore des gifles gastronomiques :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu du côté clair de la force


 Dark powaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un nombre astronommique cela suffit
> ou alors des chiffres astronomiques :bebe:
> ou encore des gifles gastronomiques :rateau:


  t'as oublié le coud'boule anatomique :rose:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié le coud'boule anatomique :rose:


global tu as le petit à cheval, il veux finir le week end à 500 post 
tu peux lui donner une ou deux leçons steup


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

floodorori te saluant

POWWaaaaaaa !!!!
:love:

Respect immense.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Après on s'étonne d'en voir avec des nombres de messages astronomique.



tu...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

... dois...

(Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Après on s'étonne d'en voir avec des nombres de messages astronomique.




et tu vois Avrilsept, si tu decides de te mettre a flooder, le monsieur 5 post au dessus du mon miens, c'est ton roi....le flooder ultime....une vrai machine nourri et entrainé pour le flood....
toujours discret, il tourne a plus de 28 messages par jours....et depuis un petit moment...
il maitrise meme la force et l'ultraflood....(ça c'est trop compliqué et physique pour toi, tu manques encore d'entrainement...)
enfin, voila....meme si Mackie aimerai bien le rattrper, Global reste le plus gros posteur du forum (autant en moyenne qu'en totalite...)...et c'est pas pres de changer...

donc, si tu as un exemple a suivre, vise un peu les deux post de dessus...

          

ps: je parlais donc de global, mais avec vos co****e, il y a eu 5 post avant que je finisse de poster le miens....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

... faire...

(Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

... erreur


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

:hein: 

(nous aussi ont à le droit de s'y mettre ? :rose: )


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Un peu.....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Pomme poste toutes les 30 secondes


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

.... jeune encore
Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Doublé par Global Cut, c'est physique....
[vannedemerde]tu ma coupé global CUT[/vannedemerde]


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Ca fait réchauffé AvrilSept


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> (nous aussi ont à le droit de s'y mettre ? :rose: )


 Pas de modo dans les parages ?


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Ba j'apprend quoi....  Ca se voit pas ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> (nous aussi ont à le droit de s'y mettre ? :rose: )



oui, mais passe d'abord par le camp d'entrainement , on sait jamais....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait réchauffé AvrilSept


 Puis ça m'a même pas fait rire


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

avril tu es à 221 posts, global 26530 ce qui fait donc 26309 à ratrapper
étant donné que la cadence du global est à 28,77, et admettons que tu postes 50 posts par jour
il te faudra 26309/(50-29)=1253 jours/ 365 = 3,43 ans soit donc 3 ans et 5 mois (environ, je ne compte pas les périodes de maladies et vacances  )

c'est jouable


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas de modo dans les parages ?


Ben y a bien naas... c'est bon, pas de modo dans les parages


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Je dosi aller faire mes maths...
Systèmes d'équtaions....
Je flooderai sur ma feuille d'exo.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> avril tu es à 221 posts, global 26530 ce qui fait donc 26309 à ratrapper
> étant donné que la cadence du global est à 28,77, et admettons que tu postes 50 posts par jour
> il te faudra 26309/(50-29)=1253 jours/ 365 = 3,43 ans soit donc 3 ans et 5 mois (environ, je ne compte pas les périodes de maladies et vacances  )
> 
> c'est jouable


 Non non, tu oublies les périodes de banissement pour excès de flood inutile


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

14 000 :modo:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 14 000 :modo:


tu as l'air content dis moi


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je dosi aller faire mes maths...
> Systèmes d'équtaions....
> Je flooderai sur ma feuille d'exo.


il n'y arrivera jamais le petit comme ça :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non non, tu oublies les périodes de banissement pour excès de flood inutile


 Tiens, c'est vrai que je peux bannir moi  :rose:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est vrai que je peux bannir moi  :rose:


par contre tu ne peux pas être banni  :love:_(sauf par benjamin   )_


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Encore Bravo


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as l'air content dis moi


 Ouais, c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Allez trêve de flood, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est vrai que je peux bannir moi  :rose:



ha mais non, c'est pas du jeu....j'avais pas remarqué non, plus, le vert te va si bien.....  
mais deja que 20 post par jour c'est physique alors 28......
je pense pas que tu ai un jour besoin de tes super pouvoir....


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> par contre tu ne peux pas être banni  :love:_(sauf par benjamin   )_


Même pas par les super modos ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez trêve de flood, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


 Midi et demi moins dix, l'heure du pastis


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Même pas par les super modos ?



t'imagine, WebO dans un elan de folie, bannissant Mackie cause:

- 2000 post a rattraper sur Mackie et je m'attaque a global.....


----------



## will be (9 Avril 2005)

Moi je ne fais que démarré (dans le forum). Par contre, du côté de la pomme, ça fait très longtemps que j'en suis....


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Même pas par les super modos ?


nanh même pas   
11h et demi l'heure du demi :love:


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

will be a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne fais que démarré (dans le forum). Par contre, du côté de la pomme, ça fait très longtemps que j'en suis....


bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
démmarer


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé
> démmarer



dé*m*arrer ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

tu l'aimes bien ce conjugueur.......?  
moi, mon liens prefere, c'est celui - là...


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

ce stook même pas capable de mettre le bon lien   quel newbe (faut pas mettre ton nb de membre 17674  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

mais du coup, ça le fait beaucoup moins......
ca supprime plus les cookies.......  

suis decu.....


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

tu me conjuguera 100 fois je ne le referais plus


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

Alors, en fait Stook c'est un méchant ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

s'il n'y a que ça pour obtenir la redemption.....


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Stook est un formateur, il t'acceuille et t'apprend à flooder.

Si tu veux découvrir, nous avons :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1960


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Alors, en fait Stook c'est un méchant ?


non un newbe plaisantin


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Stook est un formateur, il t'acceuille et t'apprend à flooder.
> 
> Si tu veux découvrir, nous avons :
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=1960



je "connais" Stook ...et puis l'autre mossieur il me fait peur  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dé*m*arrer ...



Se marrer ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je "connais" Stook ...et puis l'autre mossieur il me fait peur  :rose:



en fait, il est là pour ca.....c'est le mossieur qui fait peur aux demoiselles et aux damoiseaux......
l'abraseur fou......Sonnyboy....bou....bou.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Epouvantail quoi ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Epouvantail quoi ?!


 Mon ©


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

Je me rapelle dans mes débuts, quand je découvrait sonny, je postait des petits coeurs et des nounours, j'ai faillit le tuer...

stook tu te rapelles ?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faillit le tuer


Petit prétentieux va


----------



## maiwen (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je me rapelle dans mes débuts, quand je découvrait sonny, je postait des petits coeurs et des nounours, j'ai faillit le tuer...
> 
> stook tu te rapelles ?



on dirait un pti vieux qui se rappelle de sa jeunesse ... (ou un ancien du forum inscrit depuis quelques années qui se rappelle de ses premiers posts  )


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Je me rapelle dans mes débuts, quand je découvrait sonny, j...


Comment peux tu craindre quelqun qui écrit ses posts sur word avant de les copier/coller sur macgé  :bebe:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? quel effet fait-ce (car il faut bien laisser l'effet se faire) d'avoir sauté la barrière, et de pratiquer gaiement aujourd'hui, ce que, férocement, tu réprimais naguère ?


Le flood est sans doute la seule chose que je ne réprimais pas. Les modos du Bar ont une maîtrise absolue de ce point. La preuve ? Si j'avais réprimé férocement le flood, les os de Global seraient en train de moisir dans les cachots. C'eût été dommage. 

À+


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

bilbo


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et tu vois Avrilsept, si tu decides de te mettre a flooder, le monsieur 5 post au dessus du mon miens, c'est ton roi....le flooder ultime....une vrai machine nourri et entrainé pour le flood....
> [...]


Même si les chiffres ne mentent pas, je me demande si le flooder ultime ne restera pas [MGZ] alèm à jamais.

On ne le saura jamais, les morts ne postent plus. 

À+


----------



## poildep (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> On ne le saura jamais, les morts ne postent plus.


Pas sûr...  en tout cas ils ne floodent pas.


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr...  en tout cas ils ne floodent pas.


Tu veux dire ils ne floodent plus, non?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

on en est où là ?


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on en est où là ?


A la treizième page
A la deux-cent quarante sixième réaction

Merci qui?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le flood est sans doute la seule chose que je ne réprimais pas. Les modos du Bar ont une maîtrise absolue de ce point. La preuve ? Si j'avais réprimé férocement le flood, les os de Global seraient en train de moisir dans les cachots. C'eût été dommage.
> 
> À+



on aurait moins de modos, aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on aurait moins de modos, aussi  :rateau:


C'est c'que j'dis : "c'eût été dommage". Suis un peu. :rateau:



À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on aurait moins de modos, aussi  :rateau:



ben ouééé !!!!! c'est pas le vert la couleur mode de cette année !!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

les verts


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les verts


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ouééé !!!!! c'est pas le vert la couleur mode de cette année !!


*J'aurais dit l'orange*


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Même si les chiffres ne mentent pas, je me demande si le flooder ultime ne restera pas [MGZ] alèm à jamais.
> 
> On ne le saura jamais, les morts ne postent plus.
> 
> À+


  Alem


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Comment peux tu craindre quelqun qui écrit ses posts sur word avant de les copier/coller sur macgé  :bebe:



Sérieux il fait ca ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le flood est sans doute la seule chose que je ne réprimais pas. Les modos du Bar ont une maîtrise absolue de ce point. La preuve ? Si j'avais réprimé férocement le flood, les os de Global seraient en train de moisir dans les cachots. C'eût été dommage.
> 
> À+



Tiens, puisque t'en parles, je sais bien que c'est pas le thread, mais ça s'insère bien dans la conversation : qui est modo où ? on voit plein d'hommes et femmes en vert, qui même des fois se modèrent entre eux (hein, Modern Thing  ). Alors, quel est le domaine de chacun ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux il fait ca ???


oui, c'est plus discret au boulot.....!


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

en bas de chaque forum tu as en bas à droite les modérateurs (trices) du dit forum
sachant que plusieurs modérateurs (trices) peuvent être modérateur d'un forum et vice versa


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

( voir ci-dessous )


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2005)

Ca sent le stook grillé par ici 
par contre les supermodérateurs (trices ?  ) eux peuvent agir sur tous les forums en l'absence des modérateurs du dit forum si le besoin s'en fait sentir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le stook grillé par ici
> par contre les supermodérateurs (trices ?  ) eux peuvent agir sur tous les forums en l'absence des modérateurs du dit forum si le besoin s'en fait sentir



sniff... sniff... sniff pas de besoin à l'horizon  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sniff... sniff... sniff pas de besoin à l'horizon  :rateau:


 En cas de besoin c'est au fond à gauche


----------



## Bilbo (9 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En cas de besoin c'est au fond à gauche


Ça c'est la sortie. 

Remarque, ça marche aussi. :rateau: 

À+


----------



## valoriel (9 Avril 2005)

Et l'entrée, elle est ou?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et l'entrée, elle est ou?



il semblerai que tu l'ai trouvé...... :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Bon Gromanche


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

hi


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

M'sieudames,

Caisse kiss passe ? on a déménagé le tradada des users de l'aurore ici


----------



## maiwen (10 Avril 2005)

Coucou   

"aurore" ... tout est relatif hein


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> M'sieudames,
> 
> Caisse kiss passe ? on a déménagé le tradada des users de l'aurore ici



'jour


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> "aurore" ... tout est relatif hein



Ben non, Roberto, seul maître à bord du dit tradada après les dieux rouges, mauves et verts, à décrèté que l'aurore, c'est entre zéro heure le matin et minuit le soir


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

L'aurore du dimance oui


----------



## Hamster de combat (10 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, Roberto, seul maitre  a bord du dit tradada apres les dieux rouges, mauves et verts....


.. et apres le dieu zebig !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> .. et apres le dieu zebig !




... inventeur des "users de l'aurore"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> .. et apres le dieu zebig





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... inventeur des "users de l'aurore"



Arf !!!! non non, j'oublie pas, mais lui, c'était le "old" tradada, le "new", c'est Roberto hi hi hi


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

Et Avril, il en est ou de son record des 300 posts?


----------



## Hamster de combat (10 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et Avril, il en est ou de son record des 300 posts?


 Ben même s'il atteint pas son quota il sera content, il bat son record de posts à chaque message


----------



## rezba (10 Avril 2005)

Nous, on écoute Michele Fasano.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on écoute Michele Fasano.


tu plaisantes ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

c'est devenu du n'importe quoi ce fil.......



excusez moi.....on m'informe que ce fil a toujours ete du n'importe quoi......


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi.....on m'informe que ce fil a toujours ete du n'importe quoi......


Si tu m'avais demandé, je te l'aurais dit plus tôt.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

File moi le sel plutôt


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si tu m'avais demandé, je te l'aurais dit plus tôt.



tu as raison, ça m'apprendra, la prochaine fois, j'hesiterai pas....!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi.....on m'informe que ce fil a toujours ete du n'importe quoi......






C'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité là !


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité là !


Ah non 

Ca peut pas être l'hopital, ils sont en grêve


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité là !




  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Avril 2005)

Qui se met un Char "ité" ? ça doit faire mal :rateau: ( je suis fatigué moi là  )


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Apero time euh


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Avril 2005)

c'est sympa de compter ses messages !! c'est un but dans la vie!! j'aime bien , au moins quand le reste ne va pas , au moins cela avance ces points la , et puis on est nouveau membre et puis habitué et puis major etc


----------



## Aragorn (10 Avril 2005)

*Wahou... Je suis seulement à 5 points de mon deuxième carré vert !!!* ​ 
Au fait, parmi "les Anciens" et "les Vénérables", qui voudrait avoir la gentillesse  de m'expliquer une chtite chose (même en floodant ) : dans les coups de boule que j'ai reçus, tous n'ont pas la même valeur : est-ce normal ? Comment attribuer une valeur à un coup de boule ? 

:king:


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

l'equation est la suivante

force du coup de boule = (année d'enregistrement)*X1+(nombre de post)*X2+(nombre de coups de boules acquis)*x3

X1, 2 et 3 restant des inconnues .... inconnues


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

pareil


----------



## Aragorn (10 Avril 2005)

Bon... Naas a une force de 7, et toi Global quand tu coudeboulises (si si Naas, ça existe, c'est un verbe du 1er gpe : coudbouliser), tu pèses combien dans la balance ? 

:king:

P.S. c'est juste pour résoudre l'équation à trois inconnus


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Naas a une force de 7, et toi Global quand tu coudeboulises (si si Naas, ça existe, c'est un verbe du 1er gpe : coudbouliser), tu pèses combien dans la balance ?
> 
> :king:
> 
> P.S. c'est juste pour résoudre l'équation à trois inconnus


 15


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 15


Bonjour commision d'évaluation de la puissance de frappe.

Contrôle inopiné. 

Veuillez me donner un  pour vérifier la conformité de ce que vous avez déclaré


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> tu pèses combien dans la balance ?


si tu regarde attentivement sous l'avatar de chacun entre parenthèse est marqué la puissance de coup de boule de chacun
mais un tour dans la FAQ aurait suffit  



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Veuillez me donner un  pour vérifier la conformité de ce que vous avez déclaré


un coup de rouge valoriel ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un coup de rouge valoriel ?


Jamais avant de dormir 

Puis en général je préfère me mettre au vert :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Jamais avant de dormir


Alors va vite te coucher.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors va vite te coucher.



on dirait que tu as un abat-jour sur la tete..... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Mai qui donc a pu avoir l'idée de faire une lampe de ... ça, qu'est pourtant pas une lumière


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

> Ce message est masqué car Pascal 77 est sur votre liste d'ignorés.


hein ? Quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hein ? Quoi ?



quand je te dis que bientot, tu ne veras plus aucun messages..... :rateau:


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

> Ce message est masqué car stook est sur votre liste d'ignorés.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



pffffff........moi, m'enfout, tu sais pas ce que tu manques.......


         


(sont nul ces mayo....et en plus ils font toujours les cakes.....suis content d'etre devenu un ketchup....)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pffffff........moi, m'enfout, tu sais pas ce que tu manques.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un cake mayonaise Aaaargh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tu t'adonnes à la cuisine anglaise maintenant ?     

Ceci posé, je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de sauce, il y en a toujours qui confondent sens de l'humour et sens unique ...  :rateau:

EDIT : On s'fait un concour de tic tac rouge ? comme il nous ignore, il devrait même pas s'en apercevoir  

EDIT bis : bon, au cas où, c'est du second degré, hein !


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On s'fait un concour de tic tac rouge ? comme il nous ignore, il devrait même pas s'en apercevoir



oui,  oui, on va bien se marrer.......


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

hein ? quoi ?


----------



## Grug (11 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci posé, je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de sauce, il y en a toujours qui confondent sens de l'humour et sens unique ...  :rateau:



   
 celle là je la garde


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hein ? quoi ?


 Hein ? kein ?


----------



## valoriel (11 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? kein ?


Je préfère la 1664


----------



## Aragorn (11 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la 1664



En parlant de 1664, j'ai découvert depuis peu une *1664 brune*. Elle est difficile à repérer car son emballage est brun (logique). 
C'est un délice, elle très douce ! Même les dames l'apprécient ! 
L'avez-vous déjà testée ? 

:king:


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

quel manque de goût...


----------



## valoriel (11 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la 1664


Je faisais évidemment référence à l'an de grâce 1664, année durant laquelle la province du New Jersey devint brittanique.

Bande d'inculte... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> celle là je la garde



tu penseras à ma p'tite comm


----------



## valoriel (12 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'inculte... :love:


... et d'alcoolo


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quel manque de goût...



passes-moi l'sel  :rateau:


----------



## Aragorn (18 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> l'equation est la suivante
> 
> force du coup de boule = (année d'enregistrement)*X1+(nombre de post)*X2+(nombre de coups de boules acquis)*x3
> 
> X1, 2 et 3 restant des inconnues .... inconnues



Bon, j'ai presque résolu cette équation : 

Naas        : 8 = 1,5 a + 10145 b + ? c
GlobalCut : 15 = 2,5 a + 26688 b + ? c

Pour résoudre cette équation à 3 inconnes, il m'en manque une. Est-ce que quelqu'un avec une grande force disco voudrait bien me bouler que je puisse enfin avoir la solution à cette énigmatique équation : 

 force du coup de boule = (année d'enregistrement)*X1+(nombre de post)*X2+(nombre de coups de boules acquis)*x3 ?    

D'avance Merci !!! 

:king:

P.S. : Pourquoi ne peut-on pas bouler plusieurs fois un même membre ? C'est dommage


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai presque résolu cette équation :
> 
> Naas        : 8 = 1,5 a + 10145 b + ? c
> GlobalCut : 15 = 2,5 a + 26688 b + ? c
> ...


c'est fait tu as 20 minutes pour rendre ta copie


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Une 4° équation t'a été boulée Aragorn :casse:


----------



## Aragorn (18 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait tu as 20 minutes pour rendre ta copie




Tout d'abord merci Supermoquette pour ta contribution à la recherche mathématique.
Donc, reprenons nos équations :

*  force du coup de boule = (année d'enregistrement)*X1+(nombre de post)*X2+(nombre de coups de boules acquis)*x3*


 Naas        : 8 = 1,5 a + 10145 b + ? c
 GlobalCut : 15 = 2,5 a + 26688 b + ? c
Supermoquette : 14 = 3 a + 8784 b + ? c

Le problème reste concernant la variable c. Je vais partir de l'hyptothèse suivante : Naas, Globalcat et Supermoquette ont le même nbre de coups de boule, soit 1500.

Notre système devient donc :

 Naas        : 8 = 1,5 a + 10145 b + 1500 c (1)
  GlobalCut : 15 = 2,5 a + 26688 b + 1500 c (2)
 Supermoquette : 14 = 3 a + 8784 b + 1500 c (3)

Donc :
(2) - (1) donne a + 16543 b = 7 (4)
(2) - (3) donne -0,5 a + 17904 b = 1 (5)

(4) + 2(5) donne 52351 b = 9 d'où *b = 0,00017
a =  4,16
c = 0,035 
*

Voilà !!! Par contre je ne l'ai pas vérifiée  En plus, ce n'est pas sûr qu'elle soit juste car depuis que j'ai été boulé par Nass, GC et SM, ils ont posté, boulé et été boulés !   

Ouf !!!    

:king:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Pour le trooper : 10 = 4a + 4630 b + 1500c...

Alors donc, 10 = 4x4.16 + 4630x0.00017 + 1500x0.035
10 = 16.64 + 0,7871 + 52.5 
10 = 69.9271
çà semble juste  



			
				Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je ne l'ai pas vérifiée



çà se voit  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Avril 2005)

de tout façon, ça peut pas être résolut comme ça, vu que c'est forcément par intervalle, entre tant et tant, ça vaut 2, puis dans l'intervalle au dessu, ça vaut 3... sinon, à chaqque foi qu'on posterai un message, la valeur coudeboulesque changerait...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

puis je demander une aspirine ?


----------



## Aragorn (18 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pour le trooper : 10 = 4a + 4630 b + 1500c...
> 
> Alors donc, 10 = 4x4.16 + 4630x0.00017 + 1500x0.035
> 10 = 16.64 + 0,7871 + 52.5
> ...




Ce système ne peut être que faux car les constantes que j'utilise sont variables.  

Pour résoudre ce système 2 solutions :

1) Il faudrait que Naas, GlobalCut et Supermoquette, à un instant t, me donnent leur force disco, leur nombre de posts et leur nombre de coups de boule reçus. 

ou

2) 3 membres me coupdeboulisent à nouveau en indiquant précisément au moment du boulage leur force disco, leur nombre de posts et leur nombre de coups de boule reçus. 

Voilà. Je reste à votre disposition pour résoudre ce problème épineux. 

Autre hypothèse : l'équation de départ est fausse !   

:king:


----------



## valoriel (18 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> puis je demander une aspirine ?


Sans problème, maintenant reste à trouver quelqu'un qui veuille bien t'en donner une


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Ce système ne peut être que faux car les *constantes* que j'utilise sont *variables.*


C'est clair que çà va pas bien aider    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Ce système ne peut être que faux car *les constantes* que j'utilise *sont variables*.



Pour ta culture mathématique, je sais pas, mais alors, pour ce qui est de cultiver le paradoxe ...


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Août 2005)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



<----------- yes


----------



## mikoo (15 Août 2005)

100 c'est la moitié de 200 d'abord.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2005)

tiens, ca m'fait penser que j'ai depasse les mille moi...
mem'po fait gaffe...
encore une page qui s'tourne, c'est triste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ca m'fait penser que j'ai depasse les mille moi...
> mem'po fait gaffe...
> encore une page qui s'tourne, c'est triste...



Ça va vachement impressionner Mackie, Globalcut, Lemmy, et quelques autres !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

vous zetes mechants c'est tout c'que vous etes...
laissez moi compter mes p'tits posts, seul...

en paix...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2005)

Autant se compter les poils de cul... rien ne ressemble plus à un poil qu'un autre poil...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Autant se compter les poils de cul... rien ne ressemble plus à un poil qu'un autre poil...




*Doit-on comprendre*
au vu du titre de ce thread que tu es parvenu au comptage complet de ta pilosité sur cette zône de ton anatomie ?


----------

